# How are these sites made?



## Clockwise (Apr 12, 2007)

These two websites cater to much of the same market that my business will be targeting. I am wondering what they are using... and whether or not I'm looking at an expensive job (how expensive if possible) to have something designed that is on par, or close to it. I'm talking about design/hosting/shopping cart etc... not the obvious added cost of models and a professional photographer.

Christian Audigier
Von Dutch Official Store

I have absolutely no affiliation with the above companies... except for a liking of their websites and clothing  .

Thank you!


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

They both look like HTML sites with shopping carts as you have seen. It depends on who does the work for you and how many pages you will need. You could try to put together a site yourself. I think there might be forums here that help. If not, just shop around until you find someone to do it for you.

Considering you already have your domain name, hosting shouldn't cost more than $8-$10/month depending on which host you use.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

They're both made using ASP script/shopping cart, most likely pulling data from a database in the background.  I've never used that specific shopping cart, but I'm assuming that there's some sort of template that they're using. Then of course, you can modify the template a little bit more to fit your taste.


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

Both of those sites are custom coded. They are not off the shelf shopping carts. I think that you can get a custom coded cart for a couple thousand dollars. Hosting is nothing in comparison.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

expo said:


> Both of those sites are custom coded. They are not off the shelf shopping carts. I think that you can get a custom coded cart for a couple thousand dollars. Hosting is nothing in comparison.


https://www.christianaudigier.com is made using AspDotNetStoreFront (TM) ML version 6.1.3.1, probably with source code option, $599.


Von Dutch Official Store looks very familiar, especially the extra image popup and some of the ASP file names. I just can't find the cart information anywhere, but it looks pretty off-the-shelf w/ some template mods.


----------



## Clockwise (Apr 12, 2007)

Vtec44 said:


> https://www.christianaudigier.com is made using AspDotNetStoreFront (TM) ML version 6.1.3.1, probably with source code option, $599.
> 
> 
> Von Dutch Official Store looks very familiar, especially the extra image popup and some of the ASP file names. I just can't find the cart information anywhere, but it looks pretty off-the-shelf w/ some template mods.


 
Hey thanks a lot for the reply. I am guessing it is fairly necessary to shell out the money for these carts to buy the attention of those willing to pay a premium for clothing? Meaning... I'm just not going to pull it off with Zencart for example?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

That depends on how good you are at php. You can just change the template and give it a different layout.


----------



## Clockwise (Apr 12, 2007)

Vtec44 said:


> That depends on how good you are at php. You can just change the template and give it a different layout.


Is a site like the ones above something that the average web designer could pull off? Or is that a pretty advanced job?


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

They are both pretty advanced and they are both designed in Dreamweaver.
You can tell what program they are designed in by the tell tale "MM" in certain lines of the code.

Dreamweaver has add-ins that allow you to download shopping carts and will automatically integrate the shopping cart into your site.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Clockwise said:


> Is a site like the ones above something that the average web designer could pull off? Or is that a pretty advanced job?


It depends on how their template system is designed. The software for https://www.christianaudigier.com can be found at Shopping Cart - AspDotNetStorefront: Asp.Net Shopping Cart E-Commerce Platform. But generally speaking, I don't think it's wise to start with something that expensive unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

Vtec44 said:


> It depends on how their template system is designed. The software for https://www.christianaudigier.com can be found at Shopping Cart - AspDotNetStorefront: Asp.Net Shopping Cart E-Commerce Platform. But generally speaking, I don't think it's wise to start with something that expensive unless you know what you're doing.



Dumb question - how do you know the Christian Audigier site was built with ASPDOTNET storefront?

That's a really good looking site, BTW


----------



## Wombat (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the simple layout of a site like 

Affliction Clothing Shirts


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

If you look at the code of the Audigier site, you'll fine volusion.com there.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Check out Build your own database driven websites using php and mysql by Kevin Yank.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

ed hary and christian audigier are done with volusion, .. affliction is zencart.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

i know college students who could custom code those sites. shopping carts are not very complicated for someone who is proficient in php or asp. The hardest part would probably be deciding how you want to lay it out and having a graphic artist do the logos. 

i do not like that von dutch site though. 

Try posting on classifieds or on craigslist.com and saying that you want something similar to those sites and check out the quotes you get.


----------

